
In five years all browsers will block Internet advertisements by default. - vaksel
http://windowsitpro.com/article/articleid/102600/in-five-years-all-browsers-will-block-internet-advertisements-by-default.html
======
patio11
When you say "all browsers", did you mean to include these three?

1) The one run by an advertising company which happens to employ a lot of
engineers

2) The one paid for entirely by a deal for search engine services with the
advertising company from #1

3) The one run by a software company which owns an advertising platform and
under absolutely no circumstances will exit any market entered by the
advertising company from #1

?

------
yagibear
The article assumes that advertisements will remain discrete objects that are
readily separable from content. Deeper integration of ads with content (e.g.
from ad servers also serving content images, or ads placed within video
content) may break that assumption.

------
drubio
The article fails to mention the biggest players in the ad market have a
vested interest in browsers and what eventually becomes 'default behavior'. I
doubt they will shoot themselves in the foot or won't lobby to avoid this
becoming a default.

Microsoft controls IE, Google now has Chrome and I have to think Google still
has some type of partnership with Firefox.

~~~
patio11
Google pays the Mozilla Foundation $50 million or so a year to be the default
search provider for most versions of Firefox. This provides about 90% or so of
the revenue the Mozilla foundation earns.

But I'm sure they could totally give that up if the users wanted it. _smiles
wanly_

------
luckyland
The fact that ad blocking even works today shows that advertising is highly
profitable.

An industry wide ad-resistant browser initiative doesn't make sense. What's
now just a shrug of the shoulders would quickly turn into a powerful lobby.

------
joechung
If that's true, then in five years __nothing __on the Internet will be free.

~~~
pwim
Sites like Hacker News will still be around.

Not all free content relies on advertising.

~~~
calcnerd256
C2 Wiki will still be up. I guess I wouldn't mind losing out on some of the
stuff that relies on advertising, but some of the other stuff will make me sad
to see go.

------
larsberg
What would be more interesting is if browsers _visited_ internet
advertisements by default, but sent the return pages to /dev/null...

~~~
noelchurchill
So the browser clicks on every ad but never displays the results to the user,
so it's like it never happened? Basically throwing online advertising into
chaos?? I like it!

~~~
noelchurchill
Downvoted? Really?? Ughh

I work 9-6 every day at a digital advertising agency, so it's a love hate
thing.

------
TallGuyShort
I think if web-based advertising ever got close to being unprofitable, people
would find a way around Ad Blocker really fast.

~~~
akd
I've already had a site (forget which one) refuse to serve up its content
until I turned off ad blocking. Of course this could get into an arms race
involving Flash etc. which would be horrible.

~~~
brisance
Then just install a non-caching proxy like Privoxy. Works for me.

------
extension
Browsers don't need to block all advertisements, just the annoying ones. Users
will just ignore the rest.

How much money do you think consumers spend as a result of internet
advertising? The amount of money that can be sustainably made in the industry
is significantly less than that.

The ad industry markets to clients, not consumers. On the internet, unlike
every major medium before it, clients have stats to show them that their ads
don't work.

When TV dies, so will advertising as we know it.

------
zby
There are some adverts that viewers send each other, a nice analysis of that
trend is the spreadable media series of articles by Henry Jenkins
([http://henryjenkins.org/2009/04/how_sarah_spread_and_what_it...](http://henryjenkins.org/2009/04/how_sarah_spread_and_what_it_m.html)
\- this is a kind of summary).

------
haasted
Microsoft shipping IE with easy-to-enable advertisement blockers, might be the
biggest blow they could deal to Google at the moment.

Of course, they are unlikely to do so now that they have invested so heavily
in emulating Google's business model.

------
kleinsch
ReplayTV had the ability to automatically skip commercials on TV 6-7 years ago
and I'm sure the same articles were all over the news. It didn't really
happen, now did it?

------
calcnerd256
I don't block ads. Well, I guess running Chrome on Ubuntu means I block Flash
ads, but it also means I block all Flash (and Java and any other plugin).

------
Ardit20
I think Murdoch probably paid this guy. :P That might explain the continual
repetition of "People do not like Advertisement". I got scared at some point
that he is rewiring my brain or something.

Umm, I have some problem with my teeth. There was this advertisement which
mentioned a tooth paste which helps tackle it, I was kinda glad that I saw
that advert. Then there are these advertisements with cool songs, hey it might
just lift my spirit for a bit. Sometimes, I kind of want variety in my food
and wonder how I may try something new, what is out there to try, guess tv
advertisements may inform me at some point. The idea that people do not like
advertisements is rubish, people do not like seeing the same advert over and
over and over again, but they do like to be informed about what is out there.

